# Great evening of SHARKING!!!



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Took my nephew for his first land based shark fishing experience at Pensacola Beach last week. After kayaking out the first bait, I caught some sand fleas and asked my nephew to try and catch us some fresh bait. I sat down and 5 minutes later my Penn 10/0 started screaming. I ran toward the dunes about 10 yards pumping the rod and set the hook. Needless to say, my nephew was freaking out! After 25 minutes we landed a 5' blacktip. We took our pictures and revived and safely released her. We rested for 5 minutes and I rigged up another mullet bait and asked my nephew if he wanted to kayak the bait out. He was a little nervous I could tell, but he grabbed the paddle and life jacket and took off with the instructions I gave him. After the last sandbar he looks back and I keep waving him to go a little farther. Next thing I see is my nephew falling out of the kayak and reentering it about 2 seconds later. I waved him on in and come to find out a giant sea turtle hissed at him and scared him literally out of the boat! 10 minutes passed and the 10/0 starts screaming again. I let my nephew try and set the hook by how I showed him and he set the hook like a pro! We landed another 5'6" blacktip and released him to fight another day! The night had set in and the lightning was beginning to flash. We were both stoked, but decided to pack up before the rain fell. My nephew and I decided to end the evening by eating 3 dozen raw oysters apiece at Peg Leg Pete's. My nephew told me he was trashing his bream buster after this evening! The next day, I bought him a Penn Senator 9/0 and had it spooled with 100 lb braid with 80 lb mono topshot and set him up with a old rod of mine to do the trick. The look on his face was PRICELESS!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Sounds like you just got your nephew hooked on sharking! Glad you guys had an awesome time out there!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great job guys! With all the newly addicted shark fisherman we might have to put together a therapy/ shark fishing group! UGLY


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Patrick, Welcome to the PFF!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report. Sounds like good action


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey thanks Jim!!! I found this site piddling around last night. Love it! You need to hook up with me one evening for some beach action when I get home.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sharkwrangler said:


> Hey thanks Jim!!! I found this site piddling around last night. Love it! You need to hook up with me one evening for some beach action when I get home.


Yes I do! Not sure about all the sand in my shorts though...


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Great report! When are you going to back on News Radio 1620? Love hearing your show with Wendi.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

good job. but holy crap, did it really take you 25 mins to get a blacktip in on a 10/0?


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> good job. but holy crap, did it really take you 25 mins to get a blacktip in on a 10/0?




Probably more like 10-15 minutes, but 25 sounds better.


----------



## wmac62 (May 31, 2013)

Great job, I was down in June and hooked one on a boat in the pass, It was great, it jumped about 4 feet in the air and barrel rolled I got him in the boat and let him go, and thanks for all the advice provided


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

great fish and good job getting him hooked on sharkin!!! I agree with ugly!!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Heck I'll go fishing with you if you get me a 9/0 also, I'll even bring my own bait!


----------

